# Inside a burnt down house



## TheDiabetesHero

inside burnt house 185 by thediabeteshero, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx

I think you need more details in the darker areas. Just too dark overall for my liking.


----------



## butterflygirl921

its really cool you get that dark erie feeling i love it and it has awesome color contrast in it


----------



## CaboWabo

Way cool shows just what it would look like after a fire you can almost smell the burnt wood . Thanks for sharing I am noob and still learning but I like it


----------



## 480sparky

Bynx said:


> I think you need more details in the darker areas. Just too dark overall for my liking.



If it was your house, you might feel different.


----------



## Bynx

The title is Inside A burnt out house. Not Inside MY burnt out house. I made my comment based on the photo elements and not by any sentiment. Ive seen rooms like this before. In fact, my aunt was still lying on the bed. She liked to smoke in bed and caused the fire. She doesnt do that any more. In fact, she doesnt do anything any more. She died from smoke inhalation. Isnt that ironic?


----------



## Amocholes

Looking at the original size image gives a lot more detail although it loses some of the crispness of the smaller image. Overall I like it. Whoever's room that was sure had a lot of shoes!


----------



## 480sparky

Bynx said:


> The title is Inside A burnt out house. Not Inside MY burnt out house. ..........



Hence, the word IF.


----------

